# Lighter Collection (post 'em if ya' got 'em!)



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

Bored and decided to snap a couple pics of some of my collection:

*Top box:* An 80's Dunhill Rollagas and 90's slimline Dunhill, Colibri Ice and Colibri Edge. Bottom row: Blue Rhino twin jet and 3 various Colibris.









*Middle box:* The top 4 are vintage Maruman (dating late 70's - mid 80's) The first 2 are from the IC series and among the first electronic lighters ever produced. They made gorgeous lighters but they were prone to clogging and were a pain in the arse to fill as they had a uniquely shaped filler valve. Bottom row: Colibri Andromeda, Colibri Matrix, Colibri Phantom and matching cutter (a real P.O.S. / They do not make very good cutters)









*Bottom box:* (All Colibri and some of my faves) Emperor in blue w/ LED flashlight, a pair of triple-flame Trifectas (gunmetal and cobalt) The Trifecta is great cigar lighters. On the end is 2-tone Oscar with twin punches.
Bottom row: Triple-flame Enterprise (perhaps my fave Colibri) A satin silver Beam Sensor and a satin gunmetal Don (with a surprisingly decent cutter for smller cigars) and finally the very slick "Lift" (one of my favorite designs... very retro)








Colibris don't seem to get a whole lotta' love on this forum but I've always liked them... Gimmicky yes, but they always make for conversation pieces with their unique designs. I find them pretty good in terms of reliability and on the 2 or 3 times I've sent one to the repair depot in Montreal they have always fixed them quickly and never charged me a dime.

Have a few others scattered about including a minty old Dupont. I was a cigarette smoker up until about 9 years ago and for some reason after I quit cigs I got into collecting Zippos (have about 5 dozen unstruck ones in designs that appealed to me) And since I would not ever use a Zippo to light a stogie they are simple collector's items to me.

I picked up most of the Colibris over the last 5 years which is about as long as I have been a more serious cigar smoker.

The boxes are something my girlfriend found for me. They are from Higgin's & Burke gourmet teas.

Well, my photos will not win any prizes, but I hope you enjoy them. I will be happy to answer any questions to the best of my ability.

*Lx*


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

I have two Opus Duponts:




(stock photo)


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

Gorgeous Opus Duponts Mike! I would love to get one!

Lx


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

I only got 1 rite now


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Lexxxus said:


> Gorgeous Opus Duponts Mike! I would love to get one!
> 
> Lx


Ditto,,,very classy! I'd show a photo of my 10 Ronson lighters in various chrome and gun metal but I don't want to hear all the jealousy. :chk


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

That Xikar is a _very_ nice combo!

Lx


----------



## cantbeatluck (Dec 19, 2008)

Sonic mike,

How do you like that Xikar cutter. Been thinking about getting one and just wanted some input. Thanks.


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

its a nice cutter and I use it more then my Xi cutter. IMHO you cant go wrong with the xikar slim.


----------



## cantbeatluck (Dec 19, 2008)

That's just the confirmation I needed to justify spending the money on a new cutter...it doesn't take much. 
Thanks for letting me know. Happy New Year.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Ditto,,,very classy! I'd show a photo of my 10 Ronson lighters in various chrome and gun metal but I don't want to hear all the jealousy. :chk


LMAO...Thats what my pic would look like as well! :tu


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Lexxxus said:


> Bored and decided to snap a couple pics of some of my collection:
> 
> *Top box:* An 80's Dunhill Rollagas and 90's slimline Dunhill, Colibri Ice and Colibri Edge. Bottom row: Blue Rhino twin jet and 3 various Colibris.
> 
> ...


What do the Boxes look like on the outside. I'll seem to be an evovling gadget collector as well..


----------



## Emjaysmash (May 29, 2008)

Oh yeah, got all the bells and whistles on this one!!!









:tu


----------



## Lexxxus (Feb 20, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> What do the Boxes look like on the outside. I'll seem to be an evovling gadget collector as well..


ZJoe!

I PM'd you but for everyone else, here's what they look like:


----------



## Sparks of time Lighters (Jan 26, 2013)

I can repair Colibri lighters. I can repair the Beam sensor and touch sensor lighters too.
Please feel free to contact me for a repair estimate. 
[email protected]


----------

